# IM inicia disponibilização de Relatórios de Clima dos Açores



## AnDré (19 Mar 2010 às 14:58)

Depois dos boletins climatológicos referentes à Madeira, agora o IM disponibiliza também os boletins para o arquipélago dos Açores. 



> *IM inicia disponibilização de Relatórios de Clima dos Açores *
> 2010-03-19 (IM)
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia inicia, em 2010, a divulgação mensal de relatórios mensais de clima do Arquipélago dos Açores.
> ...


----------



## Hazores (19 Mar 2010 às 22:10)

finalmente uma boa noticia.... 

até agora os unicos que eram disponibilizados eram os do Climaat.


----------

